

Ruby's Symbol#to_proc in Python - jz
http://jz.posterous.com/rubys-symboltoproc-in-python-partial-implemen

======
aristus
This habit of monkeypatching core functions was what drove me away from Ruby.
Even adorable little trapdoors like the map() example can lead to issues with
performance, stability, documentation, or ( _ahem_ ) unit tests that now have
to reflect this new behavior but only in certain circumstances.

I understand the coolness of it. All I object to is this "__builtin__.old_map
= map" fuckery. It's what people mean when they say "too clever, by half".

